# Cockatiel attracted to one color.



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Has anyone's cockatiel been attracted to a certain color? Mine seems to like yellow a lot. I have this toy that has red, yellow, green, and blue balls that are connected with yellow hinges. 

Squirt only seems to like to pull on the yellow hinges and the yellow ball lol, weird?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

None of mine are attracted to a certain color but I had a hen who only liked normal grey males. And we have another member here who's lovebird likes blue balls only.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Seems like squirt loves yellow


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

hiie  yeah one of my tiel is attracted to yellow  and there is dally's love bird mango whose attracted to little blue balls  it's normal


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

my Teil loves red, purple and green. If he sees toys those colors he tries to steal them lol


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a budgie who was attracted to pearl cockatiels, and only pearl cockatiels. She would do the mating dance and the whole nine yards for them. It was funny


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

Sydneys fav. color seems to be yellow too. Especially banana peels, but he just likes to look and be near them, he wont eat em.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I make sure toys I buy have some tad bit of yellow now


----------

